

Tess Vigeland: What the Hell are You Doing? - stevenp
https://medium.com/medium-long/21130736ce7c

======
stevenp
I had the extreme honor of seeing former Marketplace host Tess Vigeland give
this speech at the World Domination Summit in Portland earlier this month.
Although reading it isn't the same as hearing it spoken by her famous golden
voice, I think this community will probably find it moving.

------
dredmorbius
Really wish this would have made the front page.

It's a serious bit of introspection from someone who came very close to the
top of her field, works in a creative space, and has to make and prove herself
every day.

There are a _lot_ of lessons in here, especially for the younger HN crowd
(though us old farts might also pick up a tip or two).

